# Kodak Retinette indentification



## Dean Holt (Nov 12, 2020)

Hello All, Just bought a Kodak Retinette what I believe is a 002 version BUT having done a little research and wading through tons of pix Ive been unable to conclusively pin it down.

The reason being, just in front of the 'hotshoe' and right of the viewfinder is a small insert in black which at first glance looks like some type of meter which it is not. 

The only thing I can think of is, its a version that never got the light meter or the rangefinder but plugged the hole. Incidently, it looks far to small to of housed anything...I don't know but any thoughts etc would be fab.

Ta

Dean


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 12, 2020)

Looks like a piece of black electrical tape....?


----------



## compur (Nov 12, 2020)

Looks like tape to me too. Also looks like a missing screw in the flash shoe.

None of the Retinettes had rangefinders. Only the Retina II and III models did.

Some Retinettes had meters, the "B" models, which yours is not.


----------



## Dean Holt (Nov 13, 2020)

OK guys, ive come to the conclusion that 'twat' is probably a good word to describe myself. Yes in deed, its bleedin' tape. Talk about bad eyesite !

Yep, tape and i'm now thinking that its to cover the hole left by the missing screw.

I do actually know what i'm doing but haven't gone near film for about 20 years so picking up a not-quite-perfect vintage cam is going to come with possible problems...which it does. Shutter sticks below 1/30, other than that its lovely little 35mm. Just got to get away from thinking its my Nikon and all that goes with that. No auto focus, no auto anything and a lack of a meter, Luckily I know how to zone/scale focus, just have to remember to set everything. Anyway, thanx for the input.

Dean


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 13, 2020)

I hear Dean, I'm having to pick up my "reading" glasses more and more now that I'm in my 50's.....LOL


----------



## Dean Holt (Nov 14, 2020)

webestang64 said:


> I hear Dean, I'm having to pick up my "reading" glasses more and more now that I'm in my 50's.....LOL



Yep 56, diabetic, blind in my left, probably not a good time to get into manual everything. I can just about read the f numbers etc on my other ancient artifacts.

Cheers man

Dean


----------

